# Does anyone recognize this shrubs flower?



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a shrub with that type of flower, False Indigo(sp?) it is evasive, likes creek and pond banks, it blooms for about ten days and the bees are all over it.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

I looked at that, that's not it, the flowers are about 6" long and as big as your finger. It has a locust type of leaf pattern and grows in a bush form about 8'tall and 8'round. I will get a picture of the whole plant tomorrow. Thanks. G


----------



## MDJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Amorpha fruticosa - false indigo bush.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a Amorpha fruticosa. False indigo bush. I just ordered a little start off of ebay for my bees.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Bingo. Looks like you were right Brooks! Once I typed in bush on the backside, the image came up. Thanks all, and though short lived, I would recommend it, they Love it. G


----------

